# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Samsung S5830, A867 Unbrick/Repair, Huawei Modem E5830 supported

## Shamseldeen Victory

RIFF JTAG - Samsung S5830, A867 Unbrick/Repair, Huawei Modem E5830 supported  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Samsung S5830 resurrection is simple. Phone is auto powered when USB Data Cable is inserted while battery is inside. If you don’t use USB cable, make sure to hold Power On button during JTAG connection establishing phase.   *To resurrect Samsung S5830 do this:*  Solder JTAG cable to Samsung S5830 JTAG pads; Insert battery and connect USB cable to phone and PC; Make sure Samsung S5830 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Wait few seconds until software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires; Now phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up normally, you can flash it using original Samsung downloader software to restore it to the working state.   *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold both ‘Volume Down’ and ‘Home’ keys and press Power-On to enter Download Mode; *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  Resurrecting Huawei E5830 is simple. Just make sure you solder all JTAG signals. Connection can be established with USB Cable connected, though in some rare cases battery presence may be required.
If modem is not detected by RIFFBOX JTAG, disconnect JTAG connector, re-insert modem into USB and then connect back the JTAG connector.
Please note, if only an USB cable is connected the device is detected by PC as unknown device. So, after resurrection in order to check if modem is alive make sure battery is connected.   *To resurrect Huawei E5830:*  Solder JTAG cable to Huawei E5830 JTAG pads; Insert Huawei E5830 modem into any USB port for power; Make sure Huawei E5830 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; De-solder JTAG wires; الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] The Samsung A867 board is auto powered on with USB Data Cable connected to the PC. Battery presence is not required; connection can be established with detached board.   *To resurrect Samsung A867:*  Solder JTAG cable to Samsung A867 JTAG pads; Connect USB cable; Make sure Samsung A867 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods.   *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold both ‘Volume Down’ and ‘Camera’ keys and press ‘Power ON’ button. Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

